# New Broadheads for 2013



## pasinthrough (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like Rage LLC has applied for a trademark for the word "HYPODERMIC". I'm guessing they'll use that name for a broadhead to be released soon...

http://trademarks.justia.com/857/79/hypodermic-85779975.html


----------



## markland (Dec 27, 2012)

?????


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 27, 2012)

Inside archery magazine previewing the ATAshow has a full page ad with Hypodermic and a shadow of a broadhead with a drip of blood on it. So since our booth is directly across from the Rage booth I guess I will get to see it!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks interesting.


----------



## markland (Dec 28, 2012)

It is!


----------



## young gunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Yessir!


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 28, 2012)

Here you go Mark, just so you're not left out.


----------



## markland (Dec 28, 2012)

Yessir gonna be an interesting year for sure and I am also sure Slick Trick is not gonna be happy with the new Trocar heads!  LOL


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is yet another one I found...


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 28, 2012)

The new Muzzy looks just like a slick trick.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 28, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> The new Muzzy looks just like a slick trick.



Thats what I was thinking..almost identical. Ill stick to my Slicks though.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 28, 2012)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Thats what I was thinking..almost identical. Ill stick to my Slicks though.



Looks like they angled the blades in a similar way to a Ramcat too.  Just used everybody else's technology.


----------



## markland (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually the technology is their own and Muzzy's as well, you will see when they come out!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 28, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> Here is yet another one I found...



I'm going t o pick myself up a couple of these this weekend........


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 28, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> Here is yet another one I found...



That thang is saweet looking.... Can't wait to get my hands on some!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 28, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> The new Muzzy looks just like a slick trick.



I was thinking the same thing.



markland said:


> Actually the technology is their own and Muzzy's as well, you will see when they come out!



So..the only difference looks to be that the blades are offset slightly? so 4 separate blades rather than 2 blades that go through the middle?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 29, 2012)

looks like the muzzy is 3 blade? Will there be a 4 blade model?


----------



## scott30415 (Dec 29, 2012)

What happens when a NAP Thunderhead Razor marries a Slick Trick, The result looks just like the new Muzzy.


----------



## kbuck1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm betting and hoping that rage head is going to have fixed blade like the  bi-polar but with slip cam blades


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 29, 2012)

kbuck1 said:


> I'm betting and hoping that rage head is going to have fixed blade like the  bi-polar but with slip cam blades



If it is accurate to the background pictures, it looks like a one piece ferrule. Which looks like a more solid version of the chisel tip.


----------



## firebreather (Dec 29, 2012)

I think ill stick with my MONTEC G-5'S  ,we do just fine


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 29, 2012)

Robbie101 said:


> That thang is saweet looking.... Can't wait to get my hands on some!!!!



I got'em........


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 30, 2012)

alligood729 said:


> I got'em........



And you would not be posting photos of the finished heads because... ?


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 30, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> And you would not be posting photos of the finished heads because... ?



Tim's already posted some.....


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is another pic of the new Rage I found.  Looks to be a one piece chisel tip and 2"+ cut.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^ hey, I was right, a one piece chisel tip. Put that one in the book, Because it will never happen again  . Pretty sure by the pictures, it's deep six.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 31, 2012)

APPierce0628 said:


> ^^^ hey, I was right, a one piece chisel tip. Put that one in the book, Because it will never happen again  . Pretty sure by the pictures, it's deep six.



Looks like it is but i would guess they have missed out on a good bit of that market by waiting too long to develop a head for that system.


----------



## markland (Jan 2, 2013)

The Trocar will be offered in Deep 6 as well as standard and crossbow models and the Hypodermic will come in Deep 6 and standard threads as well.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Mark!  

So which booth will you be at?

Either way, I'll stop by to see ya.  Might even bring gimpy by...


----------



## markland (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sure I will run into "hop a long" somewhere up there!  LOL
We will have 2 booths, 1 for Muzzy at 2639 and the Rage/Nocturnal booth at 1229 I will be in the Muzzy booth and look forward to seeing ya!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 3, 2013)

markland said:


> I'm sure I will run into "hop a long" somewhere up there!  LOL
> We will have 2 booths, 1 for Muzzy at 2639 and the Rage/Nocturnal booth at 1229 I will be in the Muzzy booth and look forward to seeing ya!



I guess Rage will have the cabin?


----------



## markland (Jan 3, 2013)

No cabin this year, thank goodness!  We actually are coming up Sun and leaving on Thursday no more 3 day work days setting up that contraption then having to tear it back down and load it back up!  
Both booths will have normal booth displays in them.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably won't believe this, but i actually saw a TV deer killed with a sub-2" cut the other day.  I didn't think that was possible any more.  All the magazines and TV commercials had me convinced i needed a Rage to "put em down."

I guess my ole raggedy, bent-tipped Ramcats will have to work afterall.  The last 13 deer I've shot at would probably agree if they were still with us to talk about it.


----------



## rnfarley (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.ragebroadheads.com/products/hypodermic.html


----------

